# TiVo to publish new Series 4 SDK this year?



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

http://thedigitalmediazone.com/2012/01/12/tivo-previews-sdk-and-discusses-roadmap/


> Third-party apps
> 
> TiVo's access to third-party services and personal content has been fairly limited in the past, but that's likely to change this year. TiVo today previewed a Developers Kit at the CEA's Developer University event. This kit will enable third parties to extend TiVo's capabilities through something of an application ecosystem. TiVo says it will provide access to its APIs to the Series 4 platform over the year. We expect this will be a management development community more like Xbox than, say, Roku.


Not holding my breath...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

+1


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Cool ... :up:


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm wondering if perhaps part of it is officially sharing the RPC protocol specs used by the iPad/Android apps. If so would be interesting to see if there is any undiscovered functionality that has not already been reverse engineered.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

http://www.gizmolovers.com/2012/01/19/tivo-teases-the-tivo-platform-sdk/

and TiVo signup page for developers.



> The TiVo Platform SDK is currently available under limited program access to a select group of qualified developers, and will be open for wider developer access in the coming months.
> 
> Stay tuned to this page for more information about the TiVo Platform SDK.


http://www3.tivo.com/business/developers/index.html


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

That is really exciting ... I hope we see a resurgence of application development like in the hey days of HMO and HME (not that the currently available apps aren't great).


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

This is pretty cool... It is nice to see TiVo wake up after a long nap.


----------

